# T-shirts for 2022-2023



## Abubob (Jul 11, 2022)

It's July so naturally I start thinking about skiing. Don't you?

So I've starting a new thread with a new t-shirt design. I'll be adding more ski "maps" here too. Stay tuned.

In the meantime here's for Better times ahead. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1252391128


----------



## Abubob (Jul 12, 2022)

We've all had this experience. Right?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1252935226/


----------



## Abubob (Jul 14, 2022)

My first western ski area.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1268185159


----------



## Abubob (Jul 19, 2022)

I bit about me and my Etsy shop:

I’m a lifetime skier, hiker and outdoor enthusiast living in Alexandria, New Hampshire.

I’m also a graphic designer. I was trying to think of ways to sell t-shirts from my car while skiing. Warren Miller and John Burton got their starts similarly. Well, that would mean three things for me. First is overhead; I’d have to have t-shirts already printed and ready to sell in a variety of sizes. That would mean a lot of inventory that would also take up a ton of space and cost me a bundle of money before I even got started. Secondly it would mean I would spend a lot of time sitting by my car hoping for someone to stumble upon my “store”. Thirdly, I would only have one, maybe two designs available at a time but I’m always thinking of new designs. I’d end up more of a shop keeper than graphic designer let alone skier. That would be awful. 

The solution? Print-On-Demand, commonly referred to as POD. This allows me to post hundreds of designs and products online that don’t exist until you place an order. What makes POD possible? Direct-to-Print or DTP. That is the use of special inkjet or dye sublimation to print directly to almost ANYTHING imaginable. So blank t-shirts, mugs, cups, paper, canvas, dresses, aprons, mouse pads and many other things can have any design printed directly on to them. 

So whether I’m skiing or hiking or sleeping in, I can sell my graphic designs on a variety of products without the hassle of keeping a store full of merchandise. And these are original designs! You won’t find them anywhere else. Plus it allows me to do custom designs at almost anytime (because I’m either skiing or hiking or sleeping in). So if you have an idea you’d like to see on a t-shirt or mug or something drop me a line here and I’ll work up an original design that will be yours alone (or at least the first to have). 

So please look through my store. I’ve got over 200 products and designs and more coming. And if you don’t see something, say something and maybe I can make it happen. 

Enjoy!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/RCMDESIGN603


----------



## Abubob (Jul 20, 2022)

Two things I am wondering. Should I make this as a two sided shirt? And since I did Mad River Glen earlier this year should I make a shirt that features all three? What do you all think?

https://etsy.me/3RPuRhJ


----------



## Abubob (Jul 23, 2022)

My brother, a graphic designer himself, read my bio post and decided … to make me work. He likes the logo I made for myself (which is reminiscent of the NBA logo) and asked if I could give the same treatment to a photo of him when he raced for UConn. Here’s the results.

 

So I made a sticker pack



			https://etsy.me/3z6ywPK


----------



## Abubob (Jul 29, 2022)

While you're waiting for the Gunstock drama to play out what do you think of this?

uh oh! corrections coming either late tomorrow or Monday. Stay tuned. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1262840798/


----------



## Abubob (Aug 1, 2022)

Updated Saskadena design. I'm gonna have to ski here so I know it's right. Might not have a chance before February. Anyway here it is ...



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1262840798


----------



## Abubob (Aug 17, 2022)

Could use a bit of help with this "map" because I don't ski at Loon much. Need some help placing the glade trails, especially on South Peak.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 18, 2022)

After some help from Snowjournal.com and some more snooping online I was able to determine the Undercut Glade trail starts a lot higher up off the lift line. So here's the listing. Please let me know what you think. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1288617899


----------



## Abubob (Aug 19, 2022)

Letting my eyes uncross after Loon "map". 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1275246912


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2022)

Let me know if you need a translation.



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1295312025/


----------



## Abubob (Sep 6, 2022)

Took a bit of a break and finally finished my new ski classic tee 



			https://etsy.me/3RDkCwR


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Abubob said:


> I bit about me and my Etsy shop:
> 
> I’m a lifetime skier, hiker and outdoor enthusiast living in Alexandria, New Hampshire.
> 
> ...


Using Wordpress is pretty easy (you don't have to be able to program). There is a steep learning curve at the start, butt you simply ad a picture (like you have here) and description, etc.  You would control your own destiny. With Etsy it's easy to get lost in the crowd. For payment I'd go with Pay Pal or Square. Also, you wouldn't have to have a boat load of shirts printed as you could print after payment (just in time)... You could be up and running in a week at a cost of around $1,200 or so, there are many options and plug - ins. 

If the site catches fire  you would be printing money (I think you could go global with ease). Instead of a parking lot the world would be your oyster. You have nice stuff, you get what you get when you go for it! I tried doing this delivering groceries and it was over whelming, butt for your business model....

It is important to over pay your taxes until you hit your stride. 

Best of luck no matter your choice Buddy Roo

Meow


----------



## Abubob (Sep 14, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Best of luck no matter your choice Buddy Roo
> 
> Meow


Thanks for the tips, David. I’ve been the Wordpress route and all I got were spammers. Posting here and other places gets some exposure and things are slowly starting to get some notice as SEO takes hold. With Etsy I don’t have to carry any inventory because I can use “print on demand” or POD vendors. Etsy takes their cut but to me that’s the price of doing business. They run the website and take my orders. The POD vendors print and ship directly to my customers. Easy peasy. I am also considering using Square Space and ebay. 

Type “ski classic NH” in the Google search bar. See what you get.

Ciao.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Nice website, my issues with wordpress was they're support. Talked to the same guy over and over. Ended up going to the library and working it through books. 

I'll get one at some point. 

Meow


----------



## Abubob (Sep 16, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I'll get one at some point.


This one. Right?



			https://etsy.me/3eTKnKD


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 16, 2022)

I like the UFO, butt yea...


----------



## Abubob (Sep 21, 2022)

Who has skied here lately? I haven't going in 17 years. 



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1310080457/


----------



## Abubob (Sep 23, 2022)

Little update to a certain “Classic”

https://etsy.me/3BK0IJA - Ski Classic


----------



## Abubob (Sep 30, 2022)

Working on getting all the New Hampshire ski areas. The latest …

https://etsy.me/3fzPO1O


----------



## Abubob (Oct 12, 2022)

Tinkering with the logo.

https://etsy.me/3VrL1zJ - Single sided Ski Classic NH

https://etsy.me/3rNyadM - Double sided Ski Classic NH


----------



## Abubob (Oct 13, 2022)

Skiing is hungry work! Designing all these t-shirts made me hungry too. A little thirsty too. Maybe a beer ski next.

https://etsy.me/3RY3DnZ - Tele Dawg

https://etsy.me/3evAClW - Pizza

https://etsy.me/3EDLnxc - French fries

https://etsy.me/3MtU9jc - Cheeseburger


----------



## Abubob (Oct 17, 2022)

Need some input here. I wanted a more hot dawg hot dog. Is this better? Worse? What the heck is that?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 17, 2022)

I like the what the heck is that angle.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 17, 2022)

JimG. said:


> I like the what the heck is that angle.


Thanks Jim. I think it’s actually a D spin.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks like a hot dog to me.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 17, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Looks like a hot dog to me.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 18, 2022)

I‘m keep the listing for the other Hot Dawg but adding this one. Plus I’m adding a sticker pack.

https://etsy.me/3SbPJyM - D Spin t-shirt

https://etsy.me/3gcoDu5 - Hot Dawg stickers


----------



## JimG. (Oct 18, 2022)

No tele-dog?


----------



## Abubob (Oct 18, 2022)

JimG. said:


> No tele-dog?


Does this look like a tele turn? Kinda does.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 20, 2022)

lol the tele-dog.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 21, 2022)

This area is my sole "lame claim to fame". I skied there once back in 2007 as it was included in with the Cannon season's pass. Anyway, as I was leaving for the day I heard someone say Bode Miller was signing autographs. So I ran in a side door, saw him sitting behind a table and there was nobody there besides him. So I just walked up handed him my pass and said something lame like "You're the greatest skier in the world" and he looks up at me and says - and I'll never forget this - "Did you just cut in line?" I turn around and there's a crowd of parents with their kid's staring holes in my forehead. I made a quick apology and thank you to Mr. Miller (because he *didn't* sign my card "*Loser*") and bolted.



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1330015475/


----------



## Abubob (Oct 26, 2022)

Keepin' it New Hampshire for a while.



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1316304038
		




			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1330370319


----------



## Abubob (Oct 28, 2022)

Sorry ... but ... nobody guessed the mystery map.

I'm gonna throw this over to Snowjournal.com ( also going to delete the image here to avoid confusion )

Again, sorry if you've come back to guess. Head over to Snowjournal.com to have a crack at it there.

I'll list it as I normally do in a couple days.

Ciao for now.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 2, 2022)

Sorry to say no one even at Snowjournal guessed the mystery area.

So here it is in all it glory. Please let me know what you think.



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1324016892/


----------



## Abubob (Nov 18, 2022)

I got a suggestion from the Ski the East Marketplace group on Facebook for this area that I had never heard of before. Has anyone here skied there?

https://etsy.me/3V6DzJq - Cotton

https://etsy.me/3EL12uo - Tri-blend


----------



## Abubob (Nov 21, 2022)

Updated this retired ski area. Working on these trail map tees is a labor of love. That couldn’t be more true than this lost ski area of my youth. I had tried to pick out the trails from a present day satellite photo but it just didn’t work. I think this looks more organic and truer to the area as it once was.

https://etsy.me/3OuVJT1 - Berkshire Snow Basin


----------



## Abubob (Nov 29, 2022)

About time posted a new shirt, eh? This one has a special place in my heart. My dearly departed brother used to patrol here. Oddly he never suggested skiing there when I was with him. Possibly because he was bored to tears with it and because he'd probably end up working. I only went there after he died. I did ask around and several folks remembered him. It's a cool place, not particularly challenging but I like it.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1344479700


----------



## urungus (Nov 29, 2022)

Abubob said:


> I got a suggestion from the Ski the East Marketplace group on Facebook for this area that I had never heard of before. Has anyone here skied there?
> 
> https://etsy.me/3V6DzJq - Cotton
> 
> ...


I skied there


----------



## Abubob (Nov 29, 2022)

urungus said:


> I skied there


What do you remember about it?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 2, 2022)

Anyone care to guess at this unfinished trail t-shirt?  It's already posted if you'd like to cheat and take a look in my Etsy store. Personally, I would.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 3, 2022)

The finished Pats Peak t-shirt.



			https://etsy.me/3H7BRUg


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2022)

A early victim of Covid? I found this on a list of active areas. That list is apparently out of date.



			https://etsy.me/3VYcrxg


----------



## Abubob (Dec 26, 2022)

I probably should have named this thread t-shirts and sundries. Here’s come the sundries … mug’s actually. 

https://etsy.me/3PTF3Fr - D spin Hot Dawg mug







https://etsy.me/3WouyN5 - Pizza Skier mug






https://etsy.me/3GjwKzv - Tele Dawg mug






https://etsy.me/3hXN93h - French Fry Skier mug


----------



## JimG. (Dec 27, 2022)

Tele-dog!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2022)

I dunno. Just throwing these out there. Which would you prefer?



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1071206389
		






			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1056140020


----------



## Abubob (Jan 8, 2023)

I can't remember whether we discussed it here or on SnowJournal but ... Gnarwhales. They're a thing. The should be a thing. I here to make it happen.



			https://www.etsy.com/listing/1389198333


----------



## Abubob (Tuesday at 7:03 PM)

Any design can be put on a kid’s tee. Please let know if you’d like one.



			https://etsy.me/3GvtQH6


----------

